# Corner TV stand and shelves - help with plans?



## queen of spades (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, I am a terrible artist so please excuse my computer drawings.

I'm looking to build a corner TV stand for my 32" lcd. It will have some shelves below the TV hole for components, and shelves above for whatever. Also, there will be two tall, narrower (12"?) shelves on either side for my DVD's. 

Here are my drawings:


















The TV hole should be large enough to take a 42" tv set, and I will probably want the back enclosed, with a few holes for cords. I don't want any doors or other fancy add-ons. I'll probably stain it when done. 

Would anyone be able to help come up with plans I could use for this?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What you have drawn there is a basic box type cabinet arrangement. I would lay out the three cabinets on some plain brown wrapping paper that comes on a roll. You can get that at any stationery section of drug stores or grocery stores.

Draw out the perimeter lines for the units. Draw the lines for what ever toe area/plinth type base you want. Draw in the thickness of the plywood you'll be using (I recommend 3/4").

For the overall height, you will have ends that are the height less the height of the toe area. The ends can be rabbeted at the top and bottom to accept the top piece and the bottom piece. I would recommend dadoes somewhere half way up for at least one fixed shelf (this maintains cabinet width).

The center section can be configured the same way. The center of the top and the bottom, make dadoes for the vertical divider. All the rest of the shelving can be installed on shelf clips with holes to provide up/down adjustment.

The back edges of the perimeter pieces for each cabinet can be rabbeted to fit a 1/4" plywood back. This will help square the cabinet. The backs don't have to be glued, but stapled into the rabbet. All the shelving gets cut short of the depth (figured to the back).

Face frames aren't necessary, but you could add them. If you don't, an iron on wood veneer tape can be used, or a solid wood edging to cover the front edges.












 







.


----------



## queen of spades (Oct 29, 2011)

So basically, I'd build three shelves and then join them with a bottom and top piece? I'm a complete newbie when it comes to wood working, though I did manage to build my first shelf a couple months ago.

It seems like the joint between the inner and outer cabinents would look clunky.. with two pieces of 3/4" wood side by side.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

queen of spades said:


> So basically, I'd build three shelves and then join them with a bottom and top piece? I'm a complete newbie when it comes to wood working, though I did manage to build my first shelf a couple months ago.
> 
> It seems like the joint between the inner and outer cabinents would look clunky.. with two pieces of 3/4" wood side by side.


With that design, that's the malady of those leading edges. I've done it that way and it looks more unobtrusive than trying to disguise the transition.











 







.


----------

